# BAAF and Be My Parent in Administration



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.baaf.org.uk

http://www.bemyparent.org.uk

Both are in administration  - such a shame as it is such a valuable resource for many.

/links


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh no, I had heard about BAFF but didn't know about BMP as well. Such a shame xxx


----------

